# Carving transition question



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

well duh its where when you switch your edge.


----------



## mikemack03 (Jan 30, 2014)

I took a lesson in carving at my local resort and the first thing they told me was first learn dynamic turning, i can only assume this makes the transition to carving easier, but i really dont know as i am still trying to really sharpen my dynamic turns


----------



## cloud (Jan 23, 2012)

speedjason said:


> well duh its where when you switch your edge.


yes... I know why I have gaps... :icon_scratch:

maybe my memory is wrong but I asked because I thought I've seen carving lines without gaps... a clear sharp "S" line


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

if you pop a bit harder (unweight) out of the carve they will come closer together, those lines suggest there is a moment of flat before you rock up on the other edge...work it, and go faster


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice Lines! Love seeing those.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Isn't it from not pressuring the back leg enough to finish the turn?


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Those are good short carve lines. You can see the transition best at the bottom turn. If you look closely, the lines are actually right next to each other (one ends as the other begins), indicating the transition zone is extremely close, if not immediate. You don't necessarily have to do that... you can still ride flat in your transition and still make S turns.

If you want to work on it more, start doing cross-under turns (vs. the cross-over turns you were doing) which will make your turns more S like. 

This is an okay example of cross-under turns. You want to keep your body traveling in a straight line and rapidly carve the board underneath you by flexing and extending your knees, ankles and hips.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

ok I see what you mean now. I think you are probably a bit stiff on the board as a result, you are not moving the board rather than having the board tilt you from side to side. thats why your lines are far apart same width as your board.
I would kill to ride on snow like that to see what my carve lines look like.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Those lines look good. Are you having fun? Not sure if you do this at all but I'd work on completing the turns more now. Round the S out more so that you're getting more perpendicular to the fall line on each turn. 

I actually got a knee down the other day!!!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Those lines look good. Are you having fun? Not sure if you do this at all but I'd work on completing the turns more now. Round the S out more so that you're getting more perpendicular to the fall line on each turn.
> 
> I actually got a knee down the other day!!!


full turns at speed is fun.


----------



## cloud (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments and advices~


cross-under turns... I've tried them, not sure how well I can do them but I'll try them and take a look back at the lines next time.

that was prob the best condition of the season with the freshly groomed powder 

fun? of course! always~ :yahoo: (even though I'm at vertically challenged province) 
that picture is pretty much the whole hill, it really takes only 10~15 seconds to get down so I normally don't have enough motivation to work on carving... condition was right so I wanted to see how I'm doing. 
I can round it out but then the turns become bigger (bigger radius)... if I try to round it out on shorter turns, it becomes carvysliding-ish turns... maybe that's where I need cross-under turns? @[email protected]


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice lines:thumbsup: BUT i have a question,it could be just the angle i'm looking at it. The last part(bottom) where you changed to your other edge,the line is so close to each other or right under the line that it seemed you hop:dunno: down to transition your carve? I know i'm not the only one that can carve on this forum but it just looked funky to me where your transition ends and where it starts:icon_scratch:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

t21 said:


> Nice lines:thumbsup: BUT i have a question,it could be just the angle i'm looking at it. The last part(bottom) where you changed to your other edge,the line is so close to each other or right under the line that it seemed you hop:dunno: down to transition your carve? I know i'm not the only one that can carve on this forum but it just looked funky to me where your transition ends and where it starts:icon_scratch:


camber board?:blink:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

It's not unusual to get a little or a lot of air between turns depending on how much you load the tail at the end of your carve.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

To OP: Your carves look great to me. A video would be most helpful to give you tips. The next step is to work on controlling speed using turn shape.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i suppose the cross-under turns are better than skidding down the mountain, but to me they look really bad. i like a bigger gs type carve, w/e floats yer boat i suppose


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

CassMT said:


> i suppose the cross-under turns are better than skidding down the mountain, but to me they look really bad. i like a bigger gs type carve, w/e floats yer boat i suppose


Do you bust out gs carves on moguls or tight trees?

If you want to ride moguls or trees in any sort of reasonable fashion, cross-under turns are virtually a must.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

tree and mogul riding are going to be dictated by the placement of the trees, and the moguls..and of course there you gotta do what you gotta do. totally nother topic to what i said. don't be offended, like i said, just one aesthetic opinion


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

I could be mistaken, but I think cross over/under just refers to how you unweight for the edge change. Therefore, cross under turns can be huge GS carves if you want them to be. Cross under means unweighting by quickly flexing the legs to a low position. At speed, it will feel like the board snaps aggressively under the body from one carve to the next. It's a pretty cool feeling. You can then create extra pressure through the turn with a progressive extension of the legs.


----------

